# Grumpy Hog..



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Rudy was really grumpy last night  in a ball making a noise ;like a fan and kind of jumping when i was holding her, so i put her on my lap and she did unball but didnt move much. I kept her out for around an hour just on my lap.
How do you lot wake yours up? 
do you feed them before you get them out or after?

xx


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

Mine is always grumpy when I wake him up - even when I leave him til later - we have had him just over a couple of months but even now he balls as soon as I uncover him.

He only starts to be nice after a few mealies and another sleep.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

EVIEMAY said:


> Mine is always grumpy when I wake him up - even when I leave him til later - we have had him just over a couple of months but even now he balls as soon as I uncover him.
> 
> He only starts to be nice after a few mealies and another sleep.


I open her house and shes fine, its just when i pick her up she balls up, but before she unballed straight away and was fine, it was only last night, so im thinking am i doing something wrong? or do they have mood swings?
Do you get him out first or feed him his meal? x


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm afraid most hogs are just huffy wee gits 
I find if I scoop my wee one up from underneath he doesn't ball at all anymore.
You've not had Rudy that long - it really does take them a long time to trust people and she will come round.
One thing I found helped with my hog was giving him a bath - they won't ball in the bath and it will get them used to you touching them. I bath my hog in a basin with a some luke warm water and Aveeno oil - it's great for their skin.
Good luck - and keep at it!


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Both mine are grumpy sods whether you wake them up or if they are already awake...one of them becomes much calmer after you've had him a few minutes, but the other stays resolutely rolled in a ball huffing and puffing for about 20 minutes bless. I think it is just in some hedgehogs nature! :lol2:


----------



## pwoods76 (May 12, 2008)

Hope she is ok and is just being a bit moody, Let me know?


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

I think it is normal hog behaviour to be honest hun - I have found that when you get them home they are in shock for a day or two so remain the confident selves as they would have been at the breeders and then they realise there has been a big change and they get a bit huffly for a while until they regain their confidence - hubbys hog took 4 months to stop unballing when being picked up and all 3 do it occassionally still and they all came from lovely breeders also then you add quilling into the equasion as you typically tend to get them at 8 weeks old and then they quill shortly afterwards!! 

I dont do anything special when waking them up - I dont even leave mine to wake up - they get called a few times so they know I am coming (rather than pull them straight out and shock them) all 3 react differently (which I take to be down to their dfferent personalitites) - 1 starts unballing ready and just sits there to wait for you to pick him up, 1 answers me with huffs but stands there licking his chops or his bits (eww!!) and the other balls more tightly up until you pick him up and then he unballs on being picked up and is fine - all have a cuddle for a bit where they snooze for a bit longer and have a hand fed mealie or two and then go in their pen whereby they eat or run around/relieve themselves and then a bit more cuddle and a 'smooth' so they remain used to their feet/face being touched and then go back in - each hog gets about 2 hours each on average per night. I do find that sometimes they do get the odd grumpy day - like we do - and then I handle them but not for so long and leave them to it - the next night they have usually got over the grumps and are back to their chilled friendly self again although I wouldnt advise this for you at the moment as your hoggle is new to you but say 4 months down the line once she has fully bonded with you - I find this way works for me anyway you will no doubt you will develop a relationship with your hoggie and will find what works for you both


----------



## wigan (Nov 6, 2008)

*advice needed*

what do pygmy hedgehogs eat and how do you care for them do they have any special requirements.:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

wigan said:


> what do pygmy hedgehogs eat and how do you care for them do they have any special requirements.:2thumb:


 
Why are you asking these questions when you are selling albino APH on the classifieds ? Surely you must know these basic things if you are already keeping and breeding them????????


----------



## rainbowbrite (Apr 10, 2009)

I agree with Shell!, you are selling one but you do not know what they eat???


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

the temperament of your hog is down to the person who bred it and of course you now you have it.good luck:2thumb:


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

sophs87 said:


> I open her house and shes fine, its just when i pick her up she balls up, but before she unballed straight away and was fine, it was only last night, so im thinking am i doing something wrong? or do they have mood swings?
> Do you get him out first or feed him his meal? x


I get him out around 9,00 - 9.30 - my OH usually puts him on our bed and gives him a couple of mealies - then he sleeps (he loves snugglin into the quilt) then he gets up about 11.00 and has a little run around and a couple more mealies and goes back in his cage around midnight.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

pwoods76 said:


> Hope she is ok and is just being a bit moody, Let me know?


She was alot better last night, i got her out for a bit, put her back in she ate then came back out, her usual friendly self :2thumb: i was just a bit worried that maybe i was getting her up to soon after i wake her ect, but it sounds the hoggies get into your routine not the other way round :lol2:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

EVIEMAY said:


> I get him out around 9,00 - 9.30 - my OH usually puts him on our bed and gives him a couple of mealies - then he sleeps (he loves snugglin into the quilt) then he gets up about 11.00 and has a little run around and a couple more mealies and goes back in his cage around midnight.


 
Rudy does this on the sofa, she goes under the pillow and lays as flat as a pancake lol legs spread and all its so cute


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

animal addict said:


> I think it is normal hog behaviour to be honest hun - I have found that when you get them home they are in shock for a day or two so remain the confident selves as they would have been at the breeders and then they realise there has been a big change and they get a bit huffly for a while until they regain their confidence - hubbys hog took 4 months to stop unballing when being picked up and all 3 do it occassionally still and they all came from lovely breeders also then you add quilling into the equasion as you typically tend to get them at 8 weeks old and then they quill shortly afterwards!!
> 
> I dont do anything special when waking them up - I dont even leave mine to wake up - they get called a few times so they know I am coming (rather than pull them straight out and shock them) all 3 react differently (which I take to be down to their dfferent personalitites) - 1 starts unballing ready and just sits there to wait for you to pick him up, 1 answers me with huffs but stands there licking his chops or his bits (eww!!) and the other balls more tightly up until you pick him up and then he unballs on being picked up and is fine - all have a cuddle for a bit where they snooze for a bit longer and have a hand fed mealie or two and then go in their pen whereby they eat or run around/relieve themselves and then a bit more cuddle and a 'smooth' so they remain used to their feet/face being touched and then go back in - each hog gets about 2 hours each on average per night. I do find that sometimes they do get the odd grumpy day - like we do - and then I handle them but not for so long and leave them to it - the next night they have usually got over the grumps and are back to their chilled friendly self again although I wouldnt advise this for you at the moment as your hoggle is new to you but say 4 months down the line once she has fully bonded with you - I find this way works for me anyway you will no doubt you will develop a relationship with your hoggie and will find what works for you both


Thanks for the advise, they all sound so different, you must have late nights, 2 hours each lol! i am just trying to get her trust and i am thinking shes was trying it on. :devil: lol


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

:lol2: 8pm-10pm for one and 10pm-midnight for the other and hubby has the 3rd hoggie usually 9pm-11pm works well :2thumb: - just keep trying she will come around eventually - she has come from a good place so its all there with her she just needs to bond with you and get used to your smell - just keep her close to you and try mealie bribery and keep going and she will learn that you are something good to interact with it just seems disheartening in the beginning and you feel a bit like 'well why is everyone else saying their hogs are friendly and I am getting this with mine - doesnt she like me?' but it isnt that it just takes some time for them to re-settle and some do quicker than others - good luck - your putting the effort in so with a bit of luck she will be as happy as anything in your company soon


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

animal addict said:


> :lol2: 8pm-10pm for one and 10pm-midnight for the other and hubby has the 3rd hoggie usually 9pm-11pm works well :2thumb: - just keep trying she will come around eventually - she has come from a good place so its all there with her she just needs to bond with you and get used to your smell - just keep her close to you and try mealie bribery and keep going and she will learn that you are something good to interact with it just seems disheartening in the beginning and you feel a bit like 'well why is everyone else saying their hogs are friendly and I am getting this with mine - doesnt she like me?' but it isnt that it just takes some time for them to re-settle and some do quicker than others - good luck - your putting the effort in so with a bit of luck she will be as happy as anything in your company soon


 
Yes she came form a great place, i hope she was having a funny fove minutes lol, i dont mind if shes grumpy or happy coz shes lubly, just wanted to make sure anything i was doing wasnt making her grumy, she has nice bit of beef mince for dins tonight and fresh mealies mmmm:lol2:
do you gut load your mealies? if so what on? xx


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

I just feed them veg - I always chop too much food up for the beardies in the morning so whaever is left over goes into the mealie RUB


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

okie dokey thanks hun x


----------



## colinbradbury (Nov 16, 2008)

if you have just gotten her , she may also have just started to quill so maybe a bit sore at the moment , as you have allready worked out though they adjust to your routine , just keep handling her and all will be well 

cheers col


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

colinbradbury said:


> if you have just gotten her , she may also have just started to quill so maybe a bit sore at the moment , as you have allready worked out though they adjust to your routine , just keep handling her and all will be well
> 
> cheers col


 
Thanks, she was alot better last night, the noise they make when they eat mealies is vile  or is it just mine, i kept it nice and quiet and dark so i could hear everything, last time i do that :lol2:
I think shes already quilled as shes a bit older when i got her hun, but i will check x


----------

